# Porter's in Collinsville, IL 6/27



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm trying to get some people together from here (and another board) to meet at Porter's in Collinsville, IL for drinks & smokes next Wednesday, 6/27. No certain time but I could be there as early as 5pm. Anyone interested?

:ss

Porter's Cigar Bar
1000 Eastport Plaza Dr, Collinsville
(618) 345-2929


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm there, I might be able to get two friends who arn't board members to come and join in. I probably cant make it till 6:30 or 7:00 all depends on how early I start my sales route and if I can make my collinsville stop my last one. I should be able to work it all out.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Darn ... I'm interested but can't make it ... have a meeting early that evening with the board that pays my salary.

Wanted to give this thread a bump for any of the other apes in the St Louis area. Porters cigar bar is nice relaxed place to enjoy good cigars and conversation. Btw, Porters steakhouse is a good place for dinner too.

Hope you apes enjoy yourselves!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wish I lived a little closer Sean.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Wish I lived a little closer Sean.


It's all good, Tom. :tu
I haven't been to Porter's in forever and will be nice to get out for a smoke or two.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> It's all good, Tom. :tu
> I haven't been to Porter's in forever and will be nice to get out for a smoke or two.


Maybe we can get a smoke or two in together in August.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe we can get a smoke or two in together in August.


Sounds good! A smoke or two or tweleve.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Sounds good! A smoke or twelve.


Per day....on our easy days.


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll bump this up, so more people can see it.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Not going to be able to make it tonight, sorry.
Too much going on before I leave out of town tomorrow morning.


----------

